# Anybody know the 07 R100 dates???



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I thought they werent doing that anymore because of such low turn-outs


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> I thought they werent doing that anymore because of such low turn-outs


Man, I hope that's not the case!!! This is one shoot I've been wanting to go to for the last couple of years and haven't gotten the chance yet. Anybody else able to verify this??


----------



## Tinknocker (Nov 27, 2004)

*R-100*

Usery Mountain Archers will be hosting the R-100 the last weekend of March 2007 At Usery Mountain Park in Mesa Az.
Tinknocker


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hemingway said:


> Man, I hope that's not the case!!! This is one shoot I've been wanting to go to for the last couple of years and haven't gotten the chance yet. Anybody else able to verify this??


We we're planning on it this coming year too! am thinking Team Okie


----------



## pudldux (Jan 14, 2004)

give them a call. You can get it straight from the horses mouth. I thought turn out was good @ Sparta this year.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, looks like the new schedule is up on r100.org A few buddies and I are talking over which one to go to... JAG, which location were you planning on??


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

*r100.org*

Aren't those still the 2006 dates??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

chuck7413 said:


> Aren't those still the 2006 dates??



Yes those are the 2006 shoots.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hemingway, as soon as we hear where and when, we will start planning... would be nice to get a group together, dont ya think?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

JAG said:


> Hemingway, as soon as we hear where and when, we will start planning... would be nice to get a group together, dont ya think?


oops, didn't notice they were still 2006 dates :embara: We'll just have to hope for something close to home. And I'm all for an Okie reunion!!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope we have dates by the first of the year. I want to attend one this year.


----------



## lofreq (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they are still on. We are going to host one next year here in PA but we havnt been given a date yet.....


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

We were going to try to host one in northern kentucky, but it being a "sportsmans" club, its not just us archery junkies, so they wouldnt allow it. THIS time. Were still workin on em 

I really hope they dont stop doing them, guys a real nice guy.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

A Huuuge Time Shooting!! Best Time That I Have Ever Had!!


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

Tinknocker,

I have been waiting for additional info on the R100 that you mentioned on Nov 4th.
My wife and I have been considering a vacation in your part of the world and this may be a great time to visit. We are both retired and do a fair bit of 3d. We live a few hours north of North Dakota
Any information that you may have would be appreciated. 
I check the southwest page of ATfrom time to time but do not sign on to AT often so pms can be missed.

Thanks a lot.

Lionel


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

I received an email from Barbara at Rinehart yesterday. She confirmed that there will be a shoot in CT this year on July 7th and 8th at Cos Cob Archers in Greenwich. 
She also said the rest of the '07 schedule will be up soon after the 1st of the year.:thumbs_up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2006)

We currently have 19 shooots scheduled for the 2007 year. I will post the schedule within a week.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We currently have 19 shooots scheduled for the 2007 year. I will post the schedule within a week.


Great!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ok, the weeks up.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm with JAG. Come on I'm starting to act like a sleepy kid on Christmas!:frusty:


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

anyone know when the bass and buck in wabash, IN date is going to be? its usually in August.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I myself would like to see these dates.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

still waiting.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

waiting with ya


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

The Pocatello Field Archers hosted one last year and we had the largest
attendance for the year of 2006. We will host another one this year on
the 9 & 10 of June. So come on out to Idaho. Stop by Blackfoot and sample
a spud.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Always wanted to see Idaho, now we have an invitation..


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think a week on the Rinehart calender is more like an eternity here in the alternate demension of AT.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*Ks*

I believe there is one in Linsburg KS April 28 & 29, 2007.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Here is the dates for the TX shoot*

The Rinehart 100 will be held at Bucks & Ducks in Tyler this year. The date is March 10-11 and the contact name and phone is Bryan at 903-939-0693.The range is on hwy 31 W a couple of miles out of town.

I got this info. from a friend of mine out of Houston.

Hope this helps

TX


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

Heres a copy of the 07 calander.R-100 Schedule 2007


March 3rd & 4th	Barnesville, GA

Marcher 10th &11th	Tyler, TX	Bucks and Ducks

March 12th & 18th	Mesa, AZ	Usery Mt Bowmen

March 24th & 25th	Escondido, CA	Bear State Bowmen

March 31st & April 1st	Bennett, CO	Archery Adventures

April 21st & 22nd	Sedalia, MO	State Fair Archery

April 28th & 29th	Lindsborg, KS	Smoky Valley Archers

June 2nd & 3rd	Olympia, WA	Capital City Bowmen

June 9th & 10	Pocatello, ID	Pocatello Field Archery

June 16th & 17th	Horicon, WI	Horicon Marsh Bowmen

June 23rd & 24th	Brownstown, MI	Lincoln Bowmen

June 30th & July 1st	Caldwell County	Kings creek Hunting Club

July 7th & 8th	Greenwich, CT	CosCob Archers

July 14th & 15th	Mercer, KY	Mercer County Archers

July 21st & 22nd	Greencastle, PA	Greencastle Sportsmen’s

July 28th & 29th	North Royalton, OH	South Cuyahoga Sportsmen	

August 11th & 12th	Sparta, WI	Sparta Rod & Gun Club

August 18th & 19th	Wabash, IN	Bass and Bucks, Inc

August 26th & 27th	Central City, IA	Hitaga Archery Club


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks ceejay!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Do you have to pre-register to shoot or can you show up, sign in and shoot like most 3d shoots?

Are they having a shoot in Arkansas this year?


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

i know you can get your tickets online but can you get them now? or do you wait a little bit before the shoot date? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

ceejay said:


> June 30th & July 1st	Caldwell County	Kings creek Hunting Club



Where in the world is this?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*Nc*

I think it's in North Carolina.. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

No worries guys the reason an aussie has the calander is .We bought a heap of targets of rineheart and we are coming over to shoot the ibo worlds.We hope to shoot a couple of r100 shoots aswell might see ya there..


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

No damn June 23rd & 24th Brownstown, MI Lincoln Bowmen

Same days as IBO Michigan State Championship


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Woo hoo... if I don't have anything else going on I could end up going to 3 or 4 of these... :lol: :lol::thumbs_up


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

None in Tn or VA. What is up with that i did not see any in south east except one in Ga.


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

Any body going to Tyler Texas? I think I may be able to make that one.


----------



## dynatec3d (Aug 14, 2005)

*r-100*

I know Greencastle Pa. has their R-100 around the middle of August. Great tournament my buddies and my son have shot in it for three years. We shoot both days. Greencastle Sportsman club does a great job with it.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm trying to get some guys together to go to the Tyler, Tx date but I don't know yet. If not I don't know which one I'm going to but I WILL make one this year.


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

I note that shown above, the shoot in Mesa shows March 12 and 18th. The R100 site shows the 12th and the 13th and I take it to be the 12th and 13th. I see this as a Monday and Tuesday. Thought it would be a weekend.
At these shoots are there assigned times or just a walk up if you have pre-registered?
Also, how many courses are there? We would probably choose to shoot the 100 targets over two days but how does that work? 
Any help would be appreciated.

Lionel


----------



## WaltonianArcher (Apr 4, 2006)

I shot it last year. The hope they replace some of the 3 D's. Some of them were in pretty bad shape.


----------

